# Borg Warner HVH250-115 Dom Info?



## Cloudstruck (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm looking at doing an AC build with around 300 ft/lbs of torque and 250-300hp
I decided on a remy based motor because of the size restraints I have with the setup I want to do
while an AMR motor seems awesome, they're extremely expensive
alternatively I found a few Borg Warner HVH250-115 Dom motors
that also have a remy core, and apparently can be used with a rinehart controller
does anyone here have any experience with these?
Do they have any issues I'm unaware of?
It'll be for a fun lightweight track car.


----------

